# tortise sleeping under heat lamp ??



## Mammyjuls (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi ok my tortise has started to sleep under his heat lamp during the day and on night .
I am worried that that will be to hot for him to sleep there during the night he has a hide .
Should I move him on a night and put him in his hide away from the heat .

Is this normal??


----------



## Mammyjuls (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## kathyth (Aug 20, 2015)

Generally they move under the heat when they aren't warm enough. I would consider warming up the enclosure. 
What are your temps?

Your tort will move to the area that provides him the most comfort.


----------

